# Had a little commotion here at work yesterday



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

This little lady decided she wanted to move into the Red-Tail hawks new nest back of our tool crib building. She won - and the Red-Tails are now over in another tree building another nest.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh my, Nab! AND, AWAAAAAY WE GOOOO!

ROFL     

Oh, do keep us updated!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I know everytime you start a thread we are in for a treat.

Wow, she is extremely well camouflaged, isn't she?


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

How wonderful you were able to get the shot!!!! She is stunning!!!! and so lucky to have found the perfect nest just in time for Spring! Hope the Red-tails build another quickly, poor things. Wow!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Great shots, Nab.

As an ignorant UK'er, though - is it one o' them there Horned Owls?



John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Boy, Nab, being an old lady with poor eyesight, I really had to look closely to recognize the GHO. Is is possibly one you folks have cared for in the past? I have heard that even the biggest hawks won't mess with these birds.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

The Great Horned Owl has been dubbed the most agressive owl in the United States... no wonder those hawks stay away!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

John_D said:


> Great shots, Nab.
> 
> As an ignorant UK'er, though - is it one o' them there Horned Owls?
> 
> ...


Show-is, Pawdna  

fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great shots of that owl!! Sure wish I had a boom truck to go bird watching.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Thank Nab....great shot. Though I must admit it took me a minute or so to actually see the owl. Reminds me of one of those pictures or drawings where other images are in there, but blend in so well, it's hard to see them at first glance.

Linda


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow! What a beauty she is! I wouldn't argue with her either, if I were the red-tails.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*When we last left our story Mom had just laid her eggs*

She had battled with the Red-Tails and had sucessfully taken over their nest and moved in. Well it looks as though her efforts have now born fruit - here they are all three of them, still covered in down but growing looks like they will all make it baring any accidents. We got our security guys on alert so if somebody falls out we will get notified immediatly. Wish them luck they will need it with this weird spring weather and all.

NAB


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Ooooh, I love owls. They are my favorite birds. Great pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh...my, those youngsters are gorgeous. She certainly must be an excellent mom, and probably gone all the time to look for food to keep them happy and well fed.

What a wonderful update, thanks Nab.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

What adorable babies they are, NAB.  

Mama certainly made good use of the nest.  

Sending 'Good Luck' wishes for all.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Nab, there are pictures and there are PICTURES!!

Guess which one your falls into??? THAT IS ONE TERRIFIC SHOT!!

The expressions in those eyes...is...something...else!!

THANKS SO MUCH for the update! 

Is the mom alone the one who raises the babies?

I'm sure they will do just great!

Sending HUGS and SCRITCHES to all (even tho you won't get that close!)


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I love their eyes too, they look so intelligent. Would love to see one in real life some day.

Reti


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

That is soooo sweeeet!!! I have got a story for all of you!!! We also had a crazy week!!! regarding two baby Great Horned Owls and a downed nest. I am going to work on sizing a few photos down and I will post a thread with the whole story! Great shot of those little ones. Success to the mom!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a cute bundle of feathers, fuzz and eyes.........


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh my goodness...how absolutely adorable!


----------

